# full moon, heres how to get ur labour started with the help of a full moon..



## abbysbaby

honest to god, my mums really good friend at work was full term and over... the midwife had told her it was a full moon so get out there and.....

stand in the direction of the moon, and rub ur belly clockwise....

she did this and 3 hours later she went into labour...

this happens becus the earth is made up of 70 odd % of water and as u no when there is a ful moon all the waves come in and has some sort of effect, so if ure ready to have ur baby and some of u are waiting, try it and let us no how u get on.............


----------



## MrsQ

did anyone try this?
x


----------



## lorna84

if only things were that easy eh? :haha:

would be intresting to see if anyone tried it & it worked though :D


----------



## abbysbaby

well my mums friend did it after been told, in she did it and 3 hours later, labour..ill get u a link ...............


----------



## abbysbaby

Did you know that some maternity units actually have more staff available during periods of full moon?

I've always been fascinated by the moon's effect on nature, so when a friend's wife conveyed to me what her midwife had told her during the birth of their daughter, I decided to find out more about childbirth, full moon and a possible link.

On speaking to various medical staff involved in natural childbirth, the first thing I learned was that expectant mothers often experience false signs of labor during full moon.

Contractions known as "Braxton Hicks" -- sometimes noticeable to the mother and sometimes not -- become more pronounced and many travel to the maternity unit in the belief that "it's time". Disappointed -- or perhaps relieved -- they return home, the pains having subsided and with no dilation of the cervix.

While these expectant mothers visiting the clinic with their mistaken signs of labor are part of the reason why extra staff are needed, the major difference is found in the number of women whose amniotic sac -- the water -- breaks.

Just as some women experience false labor pains, in cases where the water breaking marks the start of childbirth, full moon is the time when it's most likely to happen.

In order to discover for myself whether this could be true, I asked several female friends how their births had started. Those who responded with "the water breaking" were then asked the date of the birth. On checking this against a moon phase chart, I discovered that almost all had given birth on, or very close to, a full moon.

The theory is that the moon's gravitational pull effects the amniotic fluid in much the same way as it effects the water in the sea, rivers and even the water that's otherwise found in our bodies.

As a woman's body prepares for natural childbirth, the amniotic sac becomes distended so the point where it will easily burst if put under pressure. Under normal circumstances, the pressure of labor contractions bursts the sac. During a full moon, the pressure caused by the moon's effect on the water inside the sac can cause the same things to happen, but without the accompanying contractions.

When this happens, natural childbirth doesn't always move forward and with no other signs of labor present, the obstetrician may decide to induce the birth. During my own study of this phenomenon I found that of 8 women whose births started with the water breaking at full moon, 5 of them had no accompanying contractions.

A coincidence? Perhaps. But surely midwives wouldn't prepare themselves for an increase in natural childbirth activity if there wasn't some truth in this?

One midwife told me that when it comes to planning childbirth, full moons should always be looked for around the time of the expected delivery. If there's one within a few days either side, the chances are your baby will be born on that day.


----------



## MrsQ

wow thats interestnig. So when can you tell there is a full moon! Wanna know for when i am full term? And how many days do they last?
x


----------



## MrsRoughton

i just checked and there was nearly a full moon on Holly's birth date!!!


----------



## ChuggaBump

I was born on a full moon and I've also heard that maternity wards put on extra staff when there's gonna be a full moon! 

Anyone know when the next one's gonna be? I'm due this week and I'm SO ready!


----------



## lorna84

It is an intresting article Ive heard alot of people do go into labour on a full moon 

It will be intresting to see who goes into labour on it .. the full moon is 2nd december according to the calenders :D


----------



## abbysbaby

https://moonphases.info/full_moon_calendar_dates.html

this is the page, nock ur self out hehe


----------



## ChuggaBump

OMG that's tomorrow - how exciting! 

Okay, I don't care how crazy my neighbours think I am - I'll be out there tomorrow rubbing my belly and will let you all know how I get on!

Thanks :o)


----------



## abbysbaby

ChuggaBump said:


> OMG that's tomorrow - how exciting!
> 
> Okay, I don't care how crazy my neighbours think I am - I'll be out there tomorrow rubbing my belly and will let you all know how I get on!
> 
> Thanks :o)

lol thats wat i said then neighbours will think ur going mad lol, but it worked for mums friend and she was over due. its becus of the moon which makes the waves come in much stronger, its like the water in ur belly, puts more pressuer on it and pop...........


----------



## Angelmarie

I am so going to try this! How interesting its going to be to see how many it works for!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ChuggaBump

Angelmarie said:


> I am so going to try this! How interesting its going to be to see how many it works for!!! :thumbup:

Oh good I'm glad I won't be the only crazy one! At least it's the winter so it'll be dark outside - less chance of being seen :happydance:

Good luck!


----------



## loopy loulou

lorna84 said:


> It is an intresting article Ive heard alot of people do go into labour on a full moon
> 
> It will be intresting to see who goes into labour on it .. the full moon is 2nd december according to the calenders :D

That's my due date!! How exciting, I'll be out in the garden for sure!

Maybe we should be howling at the moon when the contractions kick in!!??:happydance:

Good luck to all.. xx


----------



## lorna84

loopy loulou said:


> Maybe we should be howling at the moon when the contractions kick in!!??:happydance:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Laurn82

Was there a full moon last night? Only reason i ask is because i had the worst labour pains (so i thought) ever last night. Didn't go to the hospital but was very nearly going. Anyone know if there is a full moon at end of Jan? If it has that sort of effect then i'll definately give it a go when the time comes. x


----------



## Nix

I think htere is a full moon on the 30th Jan. xx


----------



## Laurn82

Oh good, day before my due date! If i'm still waiting then i'll be out howling at the moon and rubbing my belly! x


----------



## pinkclaire

My NCT Midwife swears by the full moon bringing on labour! I just had a look at that chart, very spooky, I have a really strong feeling baby will be born on the 29th of Jan, I am not sure why, but there is a full moon on the 30th of Jan. Hmmm we will see what happens, probably a load of tosh but I will be rubbing my belly then to see if I can start it hehe.


----------



## hondagirl

Hee hee, anyone know when the next one is....for all us due around about early jan, the next new moon is......New Years eve!!!! uh oh, that would be one hell of a way to bring in the New Year eh!! xxx


----------



## aly888

just read this...and very tempted to try it, although dont know how well it will work as I still have 12 days to go :(

FYI - for those of you who do want to try it, the moon is meant to be at its fullest at 7.33am tomorrow morning...so, an early start then!! lol


----------



## MrsQ

lol can you imagine it will be like an episode of dr who or something!
x


----------



## Sekhmet

https://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/time/moon/

GREAT, I'm due on Jan 15 - the night of a NEW moon!!


----------



## mrskx0x0

Is that clockwise as in from your perspective or clockwise for the moons perspective? If you do it the wrong way do they stay in there longer :rofl: Aww my LO will be 10 days early if I try it, don't know if I dare.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am due on March 2nd and the full moon is on feb 28... dont know if it will help but i will try to remember this... maybe hubby and me will have a moonlight picnic :)


----------



## redpoppy

MrsQ said:


> wow thats interestnig. So when can you tell there is a full moon! Wanna know for when i am full term? And how many days do they last?
> x

Hey Mrs. Q.

Both you and I are actually due on a full moon.

I still think I'm going to be early though!


----------



## MrsQ

hehe i would love to be early but i think its wishful thinking on my part!
would love to have a nice xmas with me and hubby and our brand new bundle.
xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

So, tomorrow morning at 7.30am... we should stand and rub our belly clockwise (to us) ?? is that right??


----------



## MrsQ

seems like it purps.
x


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: im gonna look like a TOOL


----------



## MrsQ

maybe go for a walk or something? and then you dont look so conspicuous (sp).
x


----------



## mrskx0x0

My neighbour just told me her baby was born on a full moon!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I am trying this!!! especially after the pains last night. 7.33am tomorrow it is. :flower: :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

omg how funny will you all look :rofl: 
does it only work outside? Its freezing in feb, theres no way im standing outside in the middle of the night! 

i wonder if this will actually work for anyone!!


----------



## MrsQ

its freezing now but trust me when you get more and more close you will do anything to get the child out!
x


----------



## loopdido

MrsQ said:


> its freezing now but trust me when you get more and more close you will do anything to get the child out!
> x

here, here......I'm so desperate I'd stand out there butt naked:dohh:


----------



## MrsQ

loopdido said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> its freezing now but trust me when you get more and more close you will do anything to get the child out!
> x
> 
> here, here......I'm so desperate I'd stand out there butt naked:dohh:Click to expand...

U just made me spit my drink out on my keyboard hahahah!
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hondagirl said:


> Hee hee, anyone know when the next one is....for all us due around about early jan, the next new moon is......New Years eve!!!! uh oh, that would be one hell of a way to bring in the New Year eh!! xxx



My amber arrived on new years eve :thumbup:


----------



## loopdido

you think I'm joking! I'm usually up just after 7.30 and when i let the cats in am still wearing my nightie - may just rip it off and run out into the garden! lol

I'll let you know!


----------



## sharan

My Bubs is due on the 2nd Jan and full moon is due on the 31st Dec. Not sure I want to spend New Years Eve in hospital though.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sharan said:


> My Bubs is due on the 2nd Jan and full moon is due on the 31st Dec. Not sure I want to spend New Years Eve in hospital though.

My hospital wanted to get as many new mothers out of hospital as possible to spend NYE with there new bundle! :thumbup:
I was out within 6 hrs


----------



## ChuggaBump

Just had another thought - if all us ladies go into labour on the full moon, will there be enough beds for us in the hospitals?!?! 

I'm still gonna try though!


----------



## Babybug

Deffo gonna try it have been saying all along that I plant to have her on the 2nd so it must be meant to be


----------



## sharan

MummyToAmberx said:


> sharan said:
> 
> 
> My Bubs is due on the 2nd Jan and full moon is due on the 31st Dec. Not sure I want to spend New Years Eve in hospital though.
> 
> My hospital wanted to get as many new mothers out of hospital as possible to spend NYE with there new bundle! :thumbup:
> I was out within 6 hrsClick to expand...

I guess if that's the case then I could try. I don't want to spend too long in hospital afterwards anyway. But I wouldn't want people to forget Bub's birthday simply because it falls on NYE though.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sharan said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharan said:
> 
> 
> My Bubs is due on the 2nd Jan and full moon is due on the 31st Dec. Not sure I want to spend New Years Eve in hospital though.
> 
> My hospital wanted to get as many new mothers out of hospital as possible to spend NYE with there new bundle! :thumbup:
> I was out within 6 hrsClick to expand...
> 
> I guess if that's the case then I could try. I don't want to spend too long in hospital afterwards anyway. But I wouldn't want people to forget Bub's birthday simply because it falls on NYE though.Click to expand...

Totally awesome day have a birthday, shes going love her 18th lol


----------



## Seity

Interesting. I'm due March 15th, but don't expect to give birth until March 28th-March 30th and the 30th is the full moon that month.


----------



## babybaillie

OH theres a full moon on the 31st dec!!! and everyone keeps saying im gonna have a new year baby. better get my babysitter booked lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

:haha: im sooooo tempted to try this.....its really interesting the article and information posted about full moons!! And to the lady who said about running around the garden naked....:haha: im now the second person to spit their drink out all over the keyboard :haha: 

Though am tempted to do it...dont think i will risk it....i stupidly left my hospital notes in my friends car and as she lives over 40 miles away i wont be getting them back til tomorrow night!!:dohh: It would be so typical that the one day i dont want to go into labour...that it will happen!lol


----------



## mumnbean

OMG!!! My due date is 28th Feb .... and that is full moon!!! 
I always had the feeling I'd go early, but maybe not after all!!!


----------



## loopdido

well i didn't run around the garden naked! it was so rainy and cloudy all night here, you couldn't even see where the moon was! and we had a lay in today seeing as Nathan doesn't go to nursery today and he didn't wake us early - was in bed til 8.45am woohoo!

did anyone try it or even see the moon!


----------



## MrsQ

be very interesting!


----------



## ChuggaBump

Yep!! My DH got up usual time for work and I got him to make sure I got up too... he thought I was a complete loon but he's as keen as I am to meet our LO so he's up for me trying anything!!

So I wrapped up warm and I walked in the direction of the moon looking up at it and rubbing my belly clockwise for about 20 mins, then walked home again! 

I had painful BH the whole time but now I've been home for over an hour and I feel totally normal again! Boo!

OMG the moon was beautiful though - did anyone else see it? It was HUGE and so bright!!


----------



## purple_jan

My due date is on 2nd Jan and there is a full moon on 31st Dec - so I will rub clockwise coz mum had a dream baby will be born on new years day!! xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Wow I just looked, and there was a full moon on the day of my daughters birth. WEIRD.


----------



## Babybug

I stayed in bed, was awake cause OH was up for work my logic was that if the moon is that good it will get me throught the walls and the quilt lol.


----------



## AdeledA84

aly888 said:


> just read this...and very tempted to try it, although dont know how well it will work as I still have 12 days to go :(
> 
> FYI - for those of you who do want to try it, the moon is meant to be at its fullest at 7.33am tomorrow morning...so, an early start then!! lol

I'm due to be in hospital at 8am tomorrow to be induced so I'll rub my belly all the way to the hospital as it's a 45 minute journey!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChuggaBump

AdeledA84 said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> just read this...and very tempted to try it, although dont know how well it will work as I still have 12 days to go :(
> 
> FYI - for those of you who do want to try it, the moon is meant to be at its fullest at 7.33am tomorrow morning...so, an early start then!! lol
> 
> I'm due to be in hospital at 8am tomorrow to be induced so I'll rub my belly all the way to the hospital as it's a 45 minute journey!! :thumbup: :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's today though - this post was started yesterday, so get rubbing that belly!! :happydance:

Hope tomorrow goes really well (if the moon thing doesn't work today that is!)


----------



## lisa35

It said on calender news last night that it was a full moon, was rubbing my belly every time i could see the moon, all today i've had cramps down below and lower backache but can't seem to see it happening today :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Couldnt see it.


----------



## loopy loulou

It worked for me!!

I had my little girl on her due date on the 2nd!! At 3.33am.. moon was out!

Was telling people all day on the 1st how I was convinced it would happen that night due to the full moon.. they all thought I was off my rocker! :haha:


----------



## Angelmarie

loopy loulou said:


> It worked for me!!
> 
> I had my little girl on her due date on the 2nd!! At 3.33am.. moon was out!
> 
> Was telling people all day on the 1st how I was convinced it would happen that night due to the full moon.. they all thought I was off my rocker! :haha:

Oh wow! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahandalan

hi just wanted to bump this thread to the top for all the girls who r due around this weekend. x


----------



## Coco

I am due on Friday and I think full moon is saturday! wooo will have to wait and see! x


----------



## 060609

I'm due in 2 weeks but my mom is convinced I'm going to go this weekend because of the full moon. I also asked a friend on here if it's true (she's a nurse in the baby ward) and she said it's totally true that there are a lot more women going into labor on full moons or in the days surrounding them. Something about the barometric pressure change!! I've got my fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm going to try this!!


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

me too although i'm confused, checked out the moon times in march 2008 when i had my DD as my waters broke with no contractions leading upto it or anything, and it was a 'new moon'! no idea what a new moon is and what effect it would have but the next one's on 7th oct 5 days before due date. i'll be outdside with the moon on thursday night though, it's gotta be worth a try! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh!! Yes anything is worth a try in my books, if my OH is getting sexy times every night then it's only fair I give this a shot :rofl: x


----------



## wantababybump

Interesting!!


----------



## jollygood000

I want my baby to come before thursday night lol, but if not then I will be out in my back yard rubbing my tummy like a crazy lady!! x


----------



## sept2010

saturday is my due date....but im highly skeptical that this actually works...lol xx


----------



## glitterbug

I have to just say, that the day before my due date, I was told by the midwife that the baby had gone from 2/5 engaged, back to 1/5 and it was likely I would be late. Well on my due date, nothing happened, but in the early hours of the following morning, I got up to use the bathroom an noticed the full moon outside. I patted my belly and laughed that if the old wives tales were true, my waters should have broken. Two hours later they did, and my little boy was born lunchtime that day!!
So although it was probably a coincidence that my baby was due on a full moon anyway, I don't doubt it had a little to do with it!!


----------



## peanut84

whens the next full moon im due next wednesday will be fun to see if it works


----------



## stacey&bump

i am definately giving this a go ! its worth a shot ladies :) ! imagineeee it worked , people would think u were off ur trolley explaining it :L ! ill be oing this on thursday night & to be on the safe side i think every night leading up to it lol anything to get her movinggg ! 

Good luck x


----------



## stacey&bump

next full moon is thurs 23rd sept @ 9.19pm !


----------



## emmalj80

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## mammym

I really hope I have my baby this week, thursday would be fine by me! lol. I wounder if howling will help!!:haha: I'm sure its just another of those tales but I'll be checking on here on thurs night and fri to see all the' i think I'm in labours!' hopefully I'll be one of them.:thumbup:


----------



## stacey&bump

glitterbug i got goosebumps reading ur post !


----------



## Heulyn

Would love to have my baby around a full moon, but unfortunately the closest one to my EDD is Feb 18 2011, I'm not due until 10 days after that :(

Although if I go overdue, there's one on Mar 4 2011.... Hmmmm :D


----------



## zzypeg

I am going to be out there for sure, My DH is in the shower at 7.30 and I am usually in the kitchen making his packed lunch so I will be able to sneak out without him thinking I am crazy! I am having my sweep tommorrow so It may be more effective. Thursday is going to be so exiting, I don't even care if it works for me, I just want to know if it works for anyone else. As they say on the Lottery before they push the button...
"good luck everyone!"


https://lbdf.lilypie.com/QQGYp1.png


----------



## zzypeg

Does anyone think it will work better if I actually stood under the moon by the sea (it's 2 min walk from my house!) what with the waves and stuff, could sneak dog out for a quick stroll lol xxx

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/QQGYp1.png


----------



## Halley_Logan

This actually isnt surprising if you think about it. 

If the moon can change the tides in the ocean and start a tide in a cup of water then it has to power to break your water =) 

We have a full moon thursday and I can't wait. I am so hoping that I go into labor soon!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I honestly beleive in it!! If it can control the waves of oceans it can do something to our waters!! Good luck everyone!! x


----------



## Soos

well i'm due oct 19 and if i go overdue (which i doubt to be honest) i'll rub my belly under the full moon on oct 23 :D


----------



## Ami777

yes oct 23 is the next one im due the 30th I will be howling and rubbing all night long. I'm just praying to not be pregnant even that long!!!!!


----------



## pattysurveys

So in two days  interesting


----------



## cdj1

I know I am not due quite yet, but I am so going to be howling under the moon this Thursday!!!! Watch this space!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## tickledpink3

When I had my baby, the nurse said the ward was full due to the new moon. And I was one of the first to come in. She said they always schedule extra staff on days that full/new moons occur. My water broke on a new moon, 9 days before my due date.


----------



## chocolate

eek - I dont want my waters to go quite yet! I already have this strong feeling that this one will be early!

Looking back at dates, my DS arrived on the 19th June at 9am and the chart showed a full moon the day before - but they had to break my waters for me! But, the maternity ward was so busy I had to wait for a room for ages, probably because of all the extra women in labour! 
So Ill be waiting for the October 23rd one hopefully if I make it that far. I wonder what actually makes the waters move?


----------



## misscream

chocolate said:


> eek - I dont want my waters to go quite yet! I already have this strong feeling that this one will be early!
> 
> Looking back at dates, my DS arrived on the 19th June at 9am and the chart showed a full moon the day before - but they had to break my waters for me! But, the maternity ward was so busy I had to wait for a room for ages, probably because of all the extra women in labour!
> So Ill be waiting for the October 23rd one hopefully if I make it that far. I wonder what actually makes the waters move?


It's the gravitational pull.


----------



## ladykara

my due date is this thurs, its a known fact the emergancy services are a lot busier on a full moon.. with it being so busy it may mean the birthing pool wont be free : (


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ye they are busier, my daughter was born on a full moon, and i had to go to another hospital in another town, because my delivery suite was full, they had 10 c-sections in one nite :o lol x


----------



## hitchinite

abbysbaby said:


> Did you know that some maternity units actually have more staff available during periods of full moon?
> 
> I've always been fascinated by the moon's effect on nature, so when a friend's wife conveyed to me what her midwife had told her during the birth of their daughter, I decided to find out more about childbirth, full moon and a possible link.
> 
> On speaking to various medical staff involved in natural childbirth, the first thing I learned was that expectant mothers often experience false signs of labor during full moon.
> 
> Contractions known as "Braxton Hicks" -- sometimes noticeable to the mother and sometimes not -- become more pronounced and many travel to the maternity unit in the belief that "it's time". Disappointed -- or perhaps relieved -- they return home, the pains having subsided and with no dilation of the cervix.
> 
> While these expectant mothers visiting the clinic with their mistaken signs of labor are part of the reason why extra staff are needed, the major difference is found in the number of women whose amniotic sac -- the water -- breaks.
> 
> Just as some women experience false labor pains, in cases where the water breaking marks the start of childbirth, full moon is the time when it's most likely to happen.
> 
> In order to discover for myself whether this could be true, I asked several female friends how their births had started. Those who responded with "the water breaking" were then asked the date of the birth. On checking this against a moon phase chart, I discovered that almost all had given birth on, or very close to, a full moon.
> 
> The theory is that the moon's gravitational pull effects the amniotic fluid in much the same way as it effects the water in the sea, rivers and even the water that's otherwise found in our bodies.
> 
> As a woman's body prepares for natural childbirth, the amniotic sac becomes distended so the point where it will easily burst if put under pressure. Under normal circumstances, the pressure of labor contractions bursts the sac. During a full moon, the pressure caused by the moon's effect on the water inside the sac can cause the same things to happen, but without the accompanying contractions.
> 
> When this happens, natural childbirth doesn't always move forward and with no other signs of labor present, the obstetrician may decide to induce the birth. During my own study of this phenomenon I found that of 8 women whose births started with the water breaking at full moon, 5 of them had no accompanying contractions.
> 
> A coincidence? Perhaps. But surely midwives wouldn't prepare themselves for an increase in natural childbirth activity if there wasn't some truth in this?
> 
> One midwife told me that when it comes to planning childbirth, full moons should always be looked for around the time of the expected delivery. If there's one within a few days either side, the chances are your baby will be born on that day.

You are so wise. :thumbup:


----------



## Saywhat

ladykara said:


> my due date is this thurs, its a known fact the emergancy services are a lot busier on a full moon.. with it being so busy it may mean the birthing pool wont be free : (

This is a really interesting thread... 
Fingers crossed for your water birth hun, i'm hoping for the same xx


----------



## ladykara

Saywhat said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> my due date is this thurs, its a known fact the emergancy services are a lot busier on a full moon.. with it being so busy it may mean the birthing pool wont be free : (
> 
> This is a really interesting thread...
> Fingers crossed for your water birth hun, i'm hoping for the same xxClick to expand...

if tomorrow works, make sure you let me know !! :thumbup:


----------



## Saywhat

Will do! What time is the full moon? I'm confused xx


----------



## ladykara

Saywhat said:


> Will do! What time is the full moon? I'm confused xx

i just posted a link on the other thread, its not just the full moon (which is all night) its also when night and day are equal but the prime time this year is 3.09am GMT. There are two equinox's a year and the prime time is different every year which may be why you found different times.. its also a pagan holiday.. hope this helps honey.. and if you go into labor ring the hospital and pre book the pool ahead of time :thumbup:


----------



## Saywhat

Thanks for clearing that up hun, i am contemplating whether to do it or not (awoooo!) - i'm not sure i'm ready and the pool is first come 1st served!!. I'd quite like to go full term lol, can't wait to read these threads tomorro :O) 

Are you going to? xx


----------



## 1plus1equals3

This is crazy!! :)

My mom and dad came and visited me earlier, and the first words out of my moms mouth were "Its a full moon 2mro!" I didnt know what she was talking about at first, but then she went on telling me how me and my little brother were both born on full moon nights. 
I'll be 37 weeks monday, so if this LO comes during the full moon i hope he's healthy!! 
Before she ever came over i was complaining to OH that i had alot more pressure than usual and my hips are achy (not usual things for me). At my 36 week appt doc said I wasnt dilated yet but was 50% effaced :). dont know if that means anything, but a few hours after the appt I lost some of my plug, and again after DTD last night with OH I lost more plug... so?????

I guess we'll just have to see, even though i would really like for him to hang out in there at least another week :)


----------



## mummysarah

Just found this old thread....


----------



## missl1

I.wonder why no one wrote if it Worked on.them


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

When is the full moon? Tonight? X


----------



## Banman

I am full term! And I don't know if its the same everywhere but tonight here is supposed to be a full moon and eclipse! I'm gonna try this, finger crosses it works, my hips can't take anymore!!:)


----------



## missl1

Yeah people have been saying tonight so must be not 100 percent sure but said on google to i wonder if.it.will.set.any labours off x


----------



## susan_1981

Well I'm definitely going to be trying this. I'm due on Thursday and I really don't want to have to wait much longer! x


----------



## AdelynnsMommy

Supposed to be at about 1:30 in the morning... so technically tomorrow? Who knows! Well see! :)


----------



## mummysarah

missl1 said:


> I.wonder why no one wrote if it Worked on.them

Thats what i thought? Who knows? I read something about it causing false labour though.....

Good luck to you all, bagsy the 1st water break lol x


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm definitely trying this lol as my due date is tomorrow (technically the full moon is on my due date). I'm desperate at this point!


----------



## Ninagrrl

I didn't ever think of looking up when the full moon was when I was pregnant with my son but I just looked it up now. My son was born on December 2nd, 2009 due to my water breaking. I was due on December 8th. December 2nd was the night of a full moon. 

I'm due December 20th but there is a full moon on December 17th so I guess I should at least be prepared for that to be a possible day I could go into labor.


----------



## EssexFTM

Full moon tomorrow night! Def trying this! X


----------



## WDWJess

EssexFTM said:


> Full moon tomorrow night! Def trying this! X

Good luck and keep us updated. I'm due day before September full moon so very interested to see if it works!


----------



## Sun_Flower

So funny, I googled the full moons effects on pregnancy and was reading this old thread earlier, and now it's been bumped! Lol. I'll try anything at this point so I'll be doing it too!!


----------



## toasty6

I am due 8/20 and there is a full moon on the 10th. I would be excited to have her 10 days early... In fact I'm ready now but I know she needs some more time to cook.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Went into labor 10 days early with my DD on a Full Moon, so I'm a believer! :winkwink:


----------



## Babybug

Full moon the day before my due date booo i dont wan to wait that long


----------



## toasty6

Spiffynoodles said:


> Went into labor 10 days early with my DD on a Full Moon, so I'm a believer! :winkwink:

This is what I'm hoping for!

Also, I looked up full moon dates for my family's birthdays, and one of my brothers was born 1 day after a full moon, and my mom was born 3 days after. Not as close as the day-of, of course, but I found it interesting. I've never been superstitious or a horoscope follower, but I do believe there is something to it! My patients tend to act out so much more during full moons too.


----------



## EssexFTM

WDWJess said:


> EssexFTM said:
> 
> 
> Full moon tomorrow night! Def trying this! X
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated. I'm due day before September full moon so very interested to see if it works!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it does! Tomorrow I'll be 2 days overdue and I've had some bad pains tonight. I'll keep you updated but hopefully the moon is working its magic! The only problem is I went outside and couldn't find it anywhere? Maybe because it has rained all day here and is super cloudy.


----------



## zephyr

waters broke after mild contractions with my daughter on 22nd june 2005 and apparently that was a full moon. She was born that day 1 day after my due date. 

waters broke with my son on the 9th of october 2008, the full moon wasnt until the 14th.
Labour did not start and I was induced on the 10th. I was a week over

This year the full moon is on the 8th Oct, I'm due on the 5th. We will see.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm due July 20th but been having false labour all week. I went outside and rubbed my belly and now am passing bloody show. Not expecting anything to come of it, but will keep you all posted


----------



## volumeone

toasty6 said:


> I am due 8/20 and there is a full moon on the 10th. I would be excited to have her 10 days early... In fact I'm ready now but I know she needs some more time to cook.

I'm due 8/20 as well and am also wanting to go early10 days early would be perfect!! Good luck to you due date buddy!


----------



## volumeone

If the full moon is 8/10, I would do it that evening of the 10th right? Just trying to be sure. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did it tonight, as the 12th occurs at 7:25am EST. August 10 is at 2:09pm EST, so probably the night before. It's supposed to be valid from the night before the full moon to the night after the full moon.


----------



## kuriazuri

With my daughter my water broke on the night of a full moon! :D Hoping for the same here!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

6 hours post-belly rub, and still nada. Still plenty of time though!


----------



## Mwd1985

My contractions started about 245 this morning. Still going, but still irregular. My son was born on a full moon!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You need to be in sync with moon. Have a look at your previous cycles. Spend time away from noise and light pollution. Walk barefoot in nature. Good luck xx


----------



## toasty6

Anyone notice how gigantic the super moon is?!

And, nice to meet a due date buddy, volumeone! I am also a newlywed (saw your signature line) and pregnant with number one.


----------



## EssexFTM

Can anyone else see it? It's been so cloudy here today, only just found it! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not yet, but the sun hasn't set here yet. Nothing from last night, but gonna give it a shot again tonight


----------



## EssexFTM

I eventually saw it for a few mins before it disappeared behind the clouds again. Still no sign of baby though! Hoping he makes an appearance today!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Didn't work for me. Still pregnant.


----------



## vwbabymomma

I'm still pregnant 40+5 here I was really counting on this one lol guess we will see her when she decides :)


----------



## Mwd1985

Ladies I'm happy to say the super moon worked for me!!! Eleanor June Marie born 7pm 7/12/14!!! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## toasty6

Okay ladies we have another super moon headed our way tomorrow. I'm not truly thinking it will work, but a girl can try right?!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It will only work (unless fluke) if you are connected to the moon. Go out under the moon in nature tonight and tomorrow


----------



## angelbump

So glad this was posted as I've heard alot about it.
next one is tomorrow evening in uk and been in alot of pain and having mild contractions today heres hoping tomorrow is the day!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right I'm gunna camp in the garden!! Lol


----------



## blueeyedmedee

I'm totally doing this. I'll be 40 weeks on Tuesday but my parents are up where I live for the weekend so it'd be nice if Aurora could come while they are already here. They live 2 hrs away otherwise.


----------



## mrsc81

I'm willing to try anything right now!


----------



## WDWJess

Good luck ladies. I'm stalking as I'll probably be trying on the next full moon as it's a day after my due date!


----------



## Bellaloo12

Im confused.....is it supposed to be at a specific time under the full moon you go outside and do this?? or can it he anytime?


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Going out to do my moon dance in a min :)


----------



## WDWJess

So did this work for any of the August ladies?

Next full moon is next Tuesday for us September ladies, anybody going to be giving it a go?


----------



## Hoping4Four

There'll be a full moon 3 days before my due date in November so I keep saying baby will come then! Lol.

My son was born on the day of a full moon, but my waters had broken 24 hours beforehand. Still, pretty close! The delivery suite was absolutely packed that day, they barely had room for me.


----------



## purplerat

I'm having a sweep on Tuesday, so maybe the full moon will help things along!


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Ill try im due the 15th.. what do we do? My son 6 years ago was born the day after the full moon which was a week before his due date xXx


----------



## WDWJess

abbysbaby said:


> honest to god, my mums really good friend at work was full term and over... the midwife had told her it was a full moon so get out there and.....
> 
> stand in the direction of the moon, and rub ur belly clockwise....
> 
> she did this and 3 hours later she went into labour...
> 
> this happens becus the earth is made up of 70 odd % of water and as u no when there is a ful moon all the waves come in and has some sort of effect, so if ure ready to have ur baby and some of u are waiting, try it and let us no how u get on.............

This is what we are suppose to do Kobes Mummie. I'm due on Monday so will be doing it if no baby yet!


----------



## WDWJess

purplerat said:


> I'm having a sweep on Tuesday, so maybe the full moon will help things along!

Sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## WDWJess

Hoping4Four said:


> There'll be a full moon 3 days before my due date in November so I keep saying baby will come then! Lol.
> 
> My son was born on the day of a full moon, but my waters had broken 24 hours beforehand. Still, pretty close! The delivery suite was absolutely packed that day, they barely had room for me.

Sounds like the November full moon may just work in your favour then :thumbup:


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Ahh thanks will try it :)
Good luck xx


----------



## WDWJess

Good luck to you too x


----------



## purplerat

So tonights the full moon, who is going to try this? I had a sweep earlier so I'm hoping it helps!


----------



## HoneyBev

Holy zombie thread lol! What exactly are we supposed to do? I'll try it! :p


----------



## purplerat

Lol i know i googled full moon labour and it came up!

According to the OP we must

"Full moon, heres how to get ur labour started with the help of a full moon..

honest to god, my mums really good friend at work was full term and over... the midwife had told her it was a full moon so get out there and.....

stand in the direction of the moon, and rub ur belly clockwise....

she did this and 3 hours later she went into labour...

this happens becus the earth is made up of 70 odd % of water and as u no when there is a ful moon all the waves come in and has some sort of effect, so if ure ready to have ur baby and some of u are waiting, try it and let us no how u get on............."

I guess its worth a try lol x


----------



## Starflower

I am so giving this a go. I'm due to be induced on Saturday and would much rather go into labour naturally. Tonight I've had a hot curry, and eaten about 400gms of pineapple, so will add the belly rubbing to the list. 
May have to wait till later when I can see the moon from my back garden tho as I think I'd look a bit of a muppet standing in the street outside my house doing it! Lol

Fingers crossed ladies xx


----------



## Praying4bebe

First time I read this, I thought, nah...I don't need to look silly for something that probably won't even work! Then here I am, ready for this baby to be here! I will be sneaking out to rub my belly in the moonlight tonight!


----------



## WDWJess

Hey the full moon was actually last night, well early hours of this morning at 1.38am. 

Might still be worth a try tonight though you never know!


----------



## purplerat

Oh bums! I kept looking for the full moon and can't see it, oh well I'll still try a good old belly rub lol x


----------



## Starflower

Ok, well the moon finally got round to my back garden, so I have been out, stood in the moonlight and rubbed my belly in a clockwise direction. Now just to see if anything happens :) finger crossed.


----------



## junebaby08

Full moon is out now.. Im sitting outside looking at it


----------



## Starflower

Well, am sad to say despite the hot curry, copious amounts of pineapple, bouncing on my ball and standing in the moonlight rubbing my belly, no sign of baby :( 
Oh well he'll arrive when he wants too, if that's before I get induced on saturday!


----------



## purplerat

Same here starflower! I hope he gets here before your induction x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Bumping as it's a full moon coming up (and I'm getting desperate lol)


----------



## EmzyJA

It's the full moon tomorrow?? Fingers crossed for you Yo Yo


----------



## Nikko88

Full moon with an eclipse. Very auspicious. Hopefully it helps someone.


----------



## Kitters

Full moon, eclipse, and a blood moon... On my due date! Fingers crossed!


----------



## shinona

Good luck. I had a look and the next full moon is on my due date.. I'll be out there rubbing my belly....and if it works, it'll be a blinking miracle as the other two were super late xx


----------



## Krippy

Any action?


----------



## Jess19

Yes so curious to know if anything has happened for anyone!

I looked back at the calendar and when my water broke with my son there was a full moon 2 days before! Its close :) 

I had a scheduled c section with my daughter, no full moon in sight. 

This LO due next month, the moon is full on my c section date, wondering if my water will break before we have her!


----------

